# what is this?



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

I promised you dumb questions, so here we go.... packaged in with my new Sig 226 was this orange polypropylene "pin". It is not mentioned in any documentation, nor do I see any obvious use...

obviously the high vis color connotes safety and the grip pattern of the large tab is for pushing...

I am pretty good mechanically, but this is evading me. What is it, why do I need it, how is it used?

-John


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a safety flag. I don't know what it is called, but you put it in the chamber when the slide is locked back to show everyone you are safe.http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/Default.aspx#chamber flag____-_1-2-4_8-16-32


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Those are normally in the chamber of new pistols, holding them open, when shipped from the factory. Evidently someone in the gun store you purchased it from had removed it prior to you obtaining the pistol.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is called a "Chamber Plug" or "Chamber Flag". Just a means of quickly identifying that a handguns chamber is "clear" without having to perform a "press check" or other such manuver to visually verify it's condition. They come in different shapes and sizes. There are manufacturers that make them with the shape of a specifically calibered round with a protrusion (flag if you will) that extends out from the breech.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Oh, OK... that makes sense...*

looks like its going to my junk drawer for now! I don't have a bin for gun bits yet!

Cool thanks guys!
:smt023


----------



## Mustang-PaPa (Dec 30, 2008)

It also keeps dummys from dry firing the gun.


----------

